# CUPS Erklärung

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

ich hab gerade auf meinem Netbook CUPS und Samba installiert.

Wenn ich über http://127.0.0.1:631/ meinen HP LaserJet 3052 einrichte kann ich zwar eine Testseite drucken, aber z. B. aus dem OpenOffice sehe ich ihn nicht.

Gibts da irgendwelche Howtos? Ich hab keine gefunden

LG Roland

----------

## Christian99

hast du openoffice denn mit der cups-USE-flag gebaut?

Ansonsten hilft eventuell cups-Dienst neu starten und/oder aus/einloggen.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ich hab an einem System ebenfalls so ein Problem, das der eigentliche Drucker erst beim zweiten Anlauf erscheint. Vorher ist das Feld leer oder der Generic-Printer steht zur Auswahl. Vielleicht ist das ja doch ein Bug, und kein Konfigurationsfehler meinerseits.

----------

## franzf

Du kannst auch mal deinen User-Namen in die "erlaubten Benutzer" deines Druckers eintragen. Cups neustarten oder neu einloggen sollten dazu nicht notwendig sein. Nichtmal OpenOffice brauchst du neu zu starten  :Razz: 

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Klingt logisch.

Wie mach ich das?

in der cupsd.conf?

LG Roland

----------

## franzf

Am einfachsten wohl über die web-gui.

127.0.0.1:631 -> Drucker -> <DEIN_DRUCKER> -> Administration-erlaubte Benutzer festlegen -> alle erlaubten Benutzer kommasepariert eintragen.

Alternativ in der /etc/cups/printers.conf unter deinen Drucker ein "AllowUser dein_user" einfügen.

(startet cups bei Änderungen über die Web-Gui eigentlich den server neu? Wenn ja muss man bei manueller Änderung der conf natürlich den Server neu starten...)

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo, ich hab über das web-gui meinen User eigetragen, und seh ihn immer noch nicht.

Folgendes steht in meiner printers.conf:

```
<Printer Canon_5030i>

Info HM-Schueler

Location PublicSpaces

DeviceURI smb://hmimt/HM-Schueler

State Stopped

StateMessage Filter "pstoufr2cpca" for printer "Canon_5030i" not available: No such file or directory

StateTime 1283955723

Accepting Yes

Shared Yes

JobSheets none none

QuotaPeriod 0

PageLimit 0

KLimit 0

AllowUser roland

OpPolicy default

ErrorPolicy retry-job

</Printer>
```

stimmt das so, wie ich ihn eingerichtet hab?

Es ist ein Canon 5030i (steht am Gerät)

unter Windows richtet man ihn über \\hmimt\HM-Schueler als Netzwerkdrucker ein.

LG Roland

----------

## ChrisJumper

```
StateMessage Filter "pstoufr2cpca" for printer "Canon_5030i" not available: No such file or directory 
```

Das schaut nicht richtig aus.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

das wird mit dem Drucker so oder so nicht gehen, weil der in der Domäne ist, und ich nicht, und wir nur mehr mit der EduCard drucken können. 

Hab aber jetzt meinen Drucker daheim eingerichtet: HP LaserJet 3052

Printers.conf

```
<Printer HP_LaserJet_3052>

Info HP LaserJet 3052

Location Arbeitszimmer

DeviceURI hp:/usb/HP_LaserJet_3052?serial=00CNSK420031

State Idle

StateTime 1284126098

Accepting Yes

Shared Yes

JobSheets none none

QuotaPeriod 0

PageLimit 0

KLimit 0

AllowUser roland

OpPolicy default

ErrorPolicy stop-printer

</Printer>

```

und ich bekomm ihn immer noch nicht angezeigt, auch nicht nach einem cups neustart.

Was jetzt?

LG Roland

----------

